

SOPA Impact Infographic - sanderson1
http://holykaw.alltop.com/sopa-the-internet-blacklist-bill-infographic?tu2=1

======
reidman
While SOPA and PROTECT-IP deserve to burn for all the obvious reasons, this
‘infographic’ is appalling. It’s rare to see propaganda as brazenly deceitful
as the “self-censorship diagram” and “startup chart”.

Using fake data to scare the masses is beyond shameful — it’s exactly the kind
of tactic employed by the RIAA and every other evil corporate lobby in
existence. It’s like Batman trying to catch a bad guy by stealing his gun and
shooting at him.

A legitimate cause deserves better.

------
maeon3
Any system to erase all users ability to visit a Web site would be a breach of
security. Someone could then shut down the entire internet. Every packet, byte
and bit between any two points from a central location. Sounds like the plan
maybe 6 months ago with the whole "internet off switch" legislation. The govt
is just itching to put a shocky collar around tcp/IP. Its about gaining a
foothold to tax the bytes between devices.

I demand that the freedom of bytes to travel down an internet connection
should be as free as my freedom to shout any word I want from my front yard. A
police officer may arrest me, fine. the officer stops the offending person,
not the offending ideas.

~~~
sanderson1
Totally agree. I think it's also about ill-informed legislators being pushed
by rich lobbyists.

